# Fatty tumors/lumps/etc



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

For the people whose dogs get the little fatty lumps, when did your vet tell you to worry? Should you worry if it seems to change shape or just if it's noticeably larger? 

Dusty's biggest one seems weird to me today and he's been licking it, but I can't tell whether more has grown or whether part of it just sort of separated from the rest or what. I'm ridiculously paranoid about my boy, so I'm planning to take him to the vet tomorrow anyways, but it'd be interesting to hear what different vets say about them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like you are doing the right thing but I've seen dogs with all kinds of nasty bumps and lumps live to a ripe old age. It is always disconcerting when they change size and shape or pop up in new locations. Good thoughts headed out to you and Dusty tonight.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would take him in if it's changed.
My vet said to bring him in if they get much bigger. Selka has quite a few. But they are all pretty small except one on his chest is probably the size of a quarter. The vet also extracted the liquid fat out of each one to make sure that's what they were.

I know they are scary. I feel the same way you do every time I rub him and feel them.
Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! I'm glad you would take him in too. I didn't know the vet could extract the fat. I'll definitely ask them to do that. I'm leaving for college in less than 3 weeks and that would make me worry a lot less about my baby.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would def. take him in and ask them to do a needle aspiration to make SURE what it is. Then you'll be able to rest much easier. Keep us posted


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd definitely take him to the vet, keep us posted


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Since it seems to be bothering him it's best to get it checked. My Jake had lots of lumps and bumps and he lived to the ripe old age of 17. If they break open or start to ooze - then they need attention.
Best wishes tomorrow.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*my Honeyis Having A Quarter Size Tumor Removed From Her Ches On Tusday Wen She Has Her Dental. I Fond It About 3 Weeks Ago And Took Her Right In. Rickey Did The Needle Thing And Said It Was A Fatty Tumor, But There Was A 15 To 20% Chance There Could Be Cancer Cells In Another Area And He Would Remove When She Had Her Dental.....just To Be On The Safe Side. Hoy Is Gong On 7. She Was :"right At One" Whenw Adopted Her Dec. 7, 2002, So We Made That Her First Birthday As Well Adoption Day.*

*i Lost My Kaycee 10 Weeks Ago Today To Cancer, A Large Tumor In Her Lower Abdomen. It Was A Shock To Me--on Thursday She Had Been Playing Adn Running, Friday She Wa Sick And I Took Her In, He Umor Was Found And Operated On--he Didn't Think She Would Make It Through Th Night. Took 1 1/2 Hours To Remove It Because It Wa In The Worst Possible Place. She Died In My Rms Sunday Night At The Hospital. Perhaps This Is Why Rickey Is Removing Th Fatty Tumor From Kaycee--i Am Down Right Pranoid Now.*


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone! My dad always gets mad at me for being too paranoid, so it's nice to have people who agree that sometimes the dog needs to go to the vet even though he can still walk.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good that you are getting it checked out. You can never be too careful. My vet told me when I found a bunch on Beau, not to squeeze them or press to hard because you can change the shape or if it is a fatty tumor cause it to seperate.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree it's a good thing to visit the vet. And rest assured, not all those lumps and bumps they get are nasty things. I've had many an old doggie with bumps of various sizes live happy and healthy lives just fine. When we adopted my dear Katie she had a fatty mass that was so huge I saw her lying down and it looked like a football, and i thought something DREADFUL was wrong with her. We all had a good laugh about it and she was fine and it never presented a problem.
If the any mass changes rapidly, opens, oozes, or seems to bother your dog, by alll means take action. 
goodness knows I'm the poster who's dog had a mass change suddenly and during the weekend under vet care my Custard removed it himself. ew.
GL and keep us posted.
Oh and congratuations on going to college!
Sarah


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Good that you are getting it checked out. You can never be too careful. My vet told me when I found a bunch on Beau, not to squeeze them or press to hard because you can change the shape or if it is a fatty tumor cause it to seperate.


Ohhh, that makes me feel a lot better. I'm pretty sure that's what it was, since I just talked my mom and she said that she accidentally hit his bump with the Furminator on Friday. But I'd still like to get the needle aspiration to be 100% sure my boy is okay.

It's not bleeding but it has before. I don't remember how that was resolved (it showed up probably 4 or 5 years ago). But it stayed the same size for the whole 4-5 years, so the pressing too hard really makes sense. Thanks


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay, his appointment is tomorrow at 4 because they didn't have anything today. I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

The vet decided to just take it off because the color, shape, and texture have all changed (normally they're skin-colored but this one he shaved and it's darker colored). So they're doing bloodwork to make sure the old boy is okay for anesthesia and then tomorrow he's going in for the surgery. He's getting babied like crazy but I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a sebaceous lump or lapoma and the doctors told me that it will never turn to cancer 100%. I just went to get it checked out and they call it cosmetic............I thought I would share.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dusty will be in my prayers tomorrow. Let us know how he is after.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will pray for him that everything turns out ok.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope everything turns out OK tomorrow, prayers coming you're way from the Ohio crew.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the prayers!  I went over him really carefully tonight and found two others for them to remove while he's under (they said that if anything might need done, they should do it now). He'll just be sad that he doesn't get breakfast.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thinking about Dusty!! Yes I think the hardest part about these things is the dog missing the meal!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am anxious to hear how Dusty is. Lumps are ultra-worrying until they turn out benign. Dusty is such a loved boy, and I am hoping and hoping for good news. All the best to Katie& Dusty.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sending lots of hugs and prayers in your direction. I hope everything goes well for Dusty today. Keep us updated!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Well he's home now. Two of the lumps they took off were definitely just benign cysts, there was also something weird in his mouth that they cauterized off, and then they sent the big scary lump for biopsy (they didn't really say anything about how it looked).

I've never had a dog go through surgery other than neutering before. It's so scary! Three incisions, his face is all covered in drool, and the poor guy can only lay down in one specific position for nothing to hurt, so until he figured that out he kept falling asleep while standing up. I feel really bad for him  but I trust our vet and I know he wouldn't have put my baby through that if he didn't think it was necessary.

Thank you all for the prayers and kind words!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad he is back home and hope everything comes out great on the results. Maybe he will lay on a pillow under his head to give some cushion.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hope everything is ok. Sorry Dusty had to go through that...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope everything will turn out OK, prayers from my crew.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

you were totally in the right, my corgi had a tumor on her abdomen and everyone (vets included) thought it was a fatty tumor. They did a needle biopsy and couldn't see fat cells so decided to surgery and remove it just in case. Sent it off, highly cancerous. She's having another new tumor removed Fri so we hope it's not a repeat.

Sounds like your pup is gonna be fine since the other tumors were ok and I will be praying and have my fingers crossed! Even if they were fatty and no biggie you will sleep better at night knowing you have all the answers!!!!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, I hope your girl is okay! Let us know how it goes!

Dusty ate some canned food earlier (that made him really happy!). He won't drink water but he's peed a lot so I'm guessing they gave him a lot of fluids there. I cleaned his crate and washed the pillow, and then I convinced my parents to let him go stay with one of our agility friends while they're moving me into college in a couple weeks, so I think we're all set for now ...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OMGOSH! Not sure how I missed this thread earlier!

Hugs to you and Dusty! Let me know if I can do anything to help while you're moving, etc.

-S


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Stephanie! I think we'll be fine. Dusty seems to be very happy because he gets to stay in the house all the time


----------



## caseyandbo (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

First of all thanks for everyone posting about this topic. Tonight I was trying to comfort my Golden, Bo, during a thunderstorm (he's absolutely terrified of storms) and when I was petting him I found this lump on his side. I am absolutely freaking out because my family is having a really hard time financially and I know that if it's something serious, we would not be able to afford surgery. Bo is 10 and if it were something bad, I'm terrified of what my parents would decide to do. Of course I'm automatically assuming the worst right now, but I'm just so worried because I can't even imagine not having him. I'm going to talk to my parents about getting him to the vet ASAP. But thanks so much for all the stories about these lumps just being fat...that's really encouraging for me. I know all of you love your goldens so much...I know I do! Bo's like my little brother


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Most lumps are "lypomas", fatty tumors. If it can be moved around does not really feel attached to anything but skin it is most likely that scenario. If it were my dog, I would have my vet check it to be sure. Unless a fatty tumor is in a bad location (armpit for example) most vets won't touch them. My old Lab Shadow, we called her "lumpy" she had so many and some were HUGE. She lived to be almost 15 1/2 years old. 

Ann


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To both of you*

To both of you:

Most lumps are fatty/benign cysts or tumors.
As with anything, I always have the vet check them.

Smooch, my Golden Ret. who is 11 years old, has about six lumps. The vet took a needle biopsy of one of them, and everything is fine.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope you have Bo checked out, but my old guy is coverd in lumps and bumps.

He has a huge fatty tumor in his right armpit, but it is not interferring with his movement at this time:crossfing and surgery would be harder on him than just leaving it alone.

He had 12 needle aspirations and two biopsies last november and they were all benign.: That wasn't even all the "things" he has. He is of unknown age since he is a rescue, but is probably 10 - 12 (probably more like 12).

It shouldn't cost much to have him checked out and many times the vet can tell what the lump is by just a physical examination.

I sure hope Bo is just getting some of the fatty lumps (lipomas) or a cyst like so many older dogs do.:crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde, my nine year old is covered with fatty tumors. When I found the first one at about seven years old, I freaked out! Now he has at least 25, a few golf ball size. My vet says they only remove them if it impeeds their movement as they tend to grow back quickly. I just make sure they are not increasing rapidly, and I have them aspirated at least once to twice a year. Thoughts are with you, that his are just fatty tumors too.


----------



## caseyandbo (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for everyone who replied! It's just a fatty lump  So Bo will be totally fine! Thanks for everyone's concern!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Soooo happy that it onlly one of those fatty tumors!! YAY!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bo*

So very glad that Bo is O.K.!!


----------



## guccigucci (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi ladies and gents, it have been awhile since i have visited this forum since i was so busy training students and myself...anyways, my golden is 5 years old, she has developed this fatty lump like on her left lower side...i will take her to the vet soon for a test called the biosype...right??


----------

